

Turkey lifts Twitter ban - Edmeral
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/03/us-turkey-twitter-idUSBREA320E120140403

======
rainmaking
An actual independent judiciary actually doing its job! I am tentatively
excited.

~~~
ayi
No, twitter ban lifted because the sunday elections are past. There is no need
to bad twitter until next elections.

